# Bete eine Mitsubishi MELSEC FX0S an



## rringel (11 August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
biete hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mitsubishi-MELSE...teme?hash=item2555e95bce&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
eine FX0S SPS an.

Gruß RR


----------



## Rudi (11 August 2009)

rringel





  				Neuer Benutzer
*Themenstarter* 




*Bete eine Mitsubishi MELSEC FX0S an*

Ja manchmal hilft beten.


----------



## Waelder (11 August 2009)

Also wenn ich bete, dann ist aber alles zu spät


----------



## rringel (11 August 2009)

ich weiß zwar nicht warum beten helfen soll,
aber wenn es hilft die Gottlosen Siemens Jünger die Ihren überteuerten Götzen  :twisted: hinterhereilen und wahrhaft unverschämt hohe Beträge in die Kollekte werfen auf den rechten weg zu bringen; bitte!


PS: wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## Question_mark (12 August 2009)

**gg**

Hallo,



			
				rringel schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß zwar nicht warum beten helfen soll,



Doch, bei Mitsubishi hilft nur Beten *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Doch, bei Mitsubishi hilft nur Beten *ROFL*



*ACK* ... mußte zum glück bisher nur eine einzige "programmieren" ... dem zeug sollte man aus dem weg gehen ...


----------



## veritas (16 August 2009)

Was für eine Software und Schnisttelle braucht die?


----------

